# Free golden on Craigs list



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just saw this on Craig's list tonight. If someone is interested, I will help get her to you. I cant believe that someone is giving her away. Just PM me



GOLDEN RETRIEVER 
FEMALE 
1 YEAR OLD 
SMART 
LOVING 
GREAT WITH KIDS 
SHOTS 
NOT FIXED 
FREE TO GOOD HOME ONLY 
904 554 5082


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

she doesnt look one year old..where is she?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Where's the 904 area code?

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Northeast florida is where she is located. I didnt think she looked 1 yr old either. I will email them. And I might email the golden rescue here also.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

904 is Jacksonville, I think.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Wait till ACC sees the thread. She will probably want her. I wonder if I should PM her?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Has anyone called to see if this is part of the scam???


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If it wasnt so late I would call them? I did email them. I didnt know there was a golden scam out there.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There are not reall scams but people out there with free dog ads and then when you call them they try and sell you a puppy.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> There are not reall scams but people out there with free dog ads and then when you call them they try and sell you a puppy.


 
yep, or you have to "visit" a website to "find out more" ugh...some people!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

*Check This Out!!*

i found this pic on the google image search... its a scam

golden retriever - Google Image Search


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Man, I hate that it is a scam


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Man, I hate that it is a scam


 
yea...craigs list is bad. i try to stay away from it...its sad to think someone is advertising their dogs like this...? puppy mill? really sad.

you learn somethin new everyday


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good eye Leah!!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I just emailed the person who owns Solomon...the dog in the pic. The website is there if you click on his pic......along with a contact me link.

I told her/him that someone was using that pic......and sent a copy of the Craig's List ad.

Great catch Leah!! I'll let y'all know if I hear back!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Can't someone "flag" that Craigslist post, if it's a scam? Also, in my local Craigslist, people will reply right in the Craigslist ads telling other people to watch out for one particular ad if it is fishy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You know what's even worse? I think the person who owns "Solomon" stole pictures too. The two pictures of two Goldens swimming on her website, I swear I've seen those same pictures posted her or on CG by a board member that the dogs actually belong to.


----------

